# Help me decide on stock for my 700 Gallon



## travis2k

My tank is nearing completion, and I'd like to come up with an idea of what to stock it with

Here is what I have that I would like to put in.
10 Male convicts (some pink, some black)
2 Male Jack dempsey
3 Gold severum (I think 2 males and a female)
5+ clown loaches (when they get bigger)
1 sengal bichir (when he is bigger)

Here are some of the fish I am considering and numbers I think might work

Green Terror (Gold Saum) 1
Rotkeil Severum 1
Green Severum 1
Firemouth 4
Salvini 4
Oscars 1-2
Chocolate Cichlid 2
Red hump earth eaters 2 or
Brasilian earth eater 2
Santoperca Jupari 2
Keyhole Cichlids 2
long finned uara 2
Lima shovelnose catfish 1 or
Pictus cats 3
some sort of ditherfish (silver dollars, tinfoil barbs, leporinus fasciatus sp? or something)

I would like to keep mostly south/centrals of low to moderate aggression, and maybe a few other interesting things if you have any sugesstions of what would go well, or if there are fish in my list that should not go together, and how many fish would fit comfertably.

Thanks


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

A 700 gal tank is a lot of tank but I am not real sure how well Keyholes will get along with the mix. I think you have some fish that will be too aggressive for them. Not to mention breeding pairs forming as well. Like your 10 Convicts that's a given of at least 5 pairs. The 4 Salvini could also make a pair or maybe 2. The breeding pairs will for sure limit what all can co-exist. Especially a Salvini pair!


----------



## gage

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> A 700 gal tank is a lot of tank but I am not real sure how well Keyholes will get along with the mix. I think you have some fish that will be too aggressive for them. Not to mention breeding pairs forming as well. Like your 10 Convicts that's a given of at least 5 pairs. The 4 Salvini could also make a pair or maybe 2. The breeding pairs will for sure limit what all can co-exist. Especially a Salvini pair!


if you noticed he said 10 male convicts.

i have to agree, dont go with keyholes, waaay to passive.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

> if you noticed he said 10 male convicts.


Oh................  

Well then I think your good! :lol:


----------



## travis2k

Yes all the convicts are male. I will scratch the keyholes from my list

I wouldnt mind some of the fish forming pairs
if there are any that would be too aggressive if paired ie) salvini?
then I may start out with more, and only keep one sex or I may cut down
to only 2 of them, of the same sex

Keep the suggestions coming.

Thanks


----------



## gage

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> if you noticed he said 10 male convicts.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh................
> 
> Well then I think your good! :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## travis2k

Though I'd try to post my first pic, heres a couple shots of tank they will go in



















Hard to get a good shot, only a foot of room between the tank and the wall


----------



## travis2k

And here is one of the future occupants


----------



## exasperatus2002

travis2k said:


> And here is one of the future occupants


Wow! nice pic!!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128

I think a pair of Salvini with the mix would be fine. I was just stating that they would be too much for the Keyhole. I think you could keep a pair with your mix as long as you keep an on them and make sure everyone can get away from the pair.


----------



## travis2k

well I can take green sev off the list of wants, and add it to the have's
picked up a small guy to start gowing out
also found another one I couldnt resist, I think he should go ok with the rest
a vieja synspilum (I think taxonomy may have changed, but thats what my book called him)


----------



## travis2k

Here's the synspilum










and one of my gold sevs


----------



## remarkosmoc

I like the idea of the male convict colony. For dithers I would say 6 tinfoils. Have you considered Urau?


----------



## travis2k

The new LFS (opened last week, YAH!) near me has a big Uaru (Waroo) not for sale though neat looking fish

I have long finned Uaru in my list above (but the spelling is wrong)

I think the LFS can order in a pretty good variety of SA/CA I think
so that should make it easier to get (but havent seen these locally before)

I like the male convicts, I wound up with about 80 convicts in a 30 gal, when I had a female
I kept about 6 of the biggest fish from the spawn, the dad and 3 of his brothers so I have 5
Black Convicts and 5 Pink Convicts (the spawn of two black parents gave me both pink and black) and no worries of over population again.

My biggest Con is about 6 to 6.5"


----------



## sjlchgo

I'm not comfortable with the Clown Loaches being in the tank with fish like convicts.


----------



## travis2k

Thanks for the opinion, you think the cons are too aggressive?
I won't be putting the clowns in until they are 6" ish

How do you think the clowns will go with the rest of the stock list?
and remember the tank is over 3 feet tall


----------



## clgkag

I have clowns from 3"-6" in a 450 with about 8 cons(4pairs), midas, flowerhorns, cuban, carpinte, gold saums, 3 different species of pike, a jack dempsey, an aro, a big pleco, 2 syno cats, 2 striped rafael cat, and some silver dollars. The cons will be fine with the loaches. It will take forever for them to get to 6" so I wouldn't wait. The only issue might be the shovelnose eating the cons and anything else it can fit in its mouth. By the way, sweeeeeeet JD. :thumb:


----------



## jgentry

The clown loaches will be fine. They go great with anything that won't eat them and most fish that could eat them don't look at them as food for some reason. As mentioned above, a lima shovelnose will eat anything that it can swallow. If you decide to go with it add it last after all of your other fish have plenty of time to grow. They are not aggressive, just very hungry.

I also think in a 700g you could easily add more fish then that if you have a good filtration system.


----------



## travis2k

I am definatley questioning the Lima, and he would be the absolute last inhabitant to go in. 
I may go with pictus cats, but I worry about them getting eaten by an oscar.

Yes I think I might be able to add more, but I think this is a good start, let them settle in grow a little, then evaluate.

For filters I will have 4 x 2" shower drains that will each go through a 5 gallon bucket with a pre-filter then full of scrubbies, then they will go 4 into 2 45 gallon drums, I think I might do a fluidized sand filter in these, with a fine foam on top to keep the sand down, then those two 45 gallon drums fed into a 3rd 45 gal and pumped back into the tank.

(Im pretty sure with this much filtration I could put a whale in my tank)


----------



## Yankeejack

ya, that Jack rocks!


----------



## jgentry

If you are looking for an active catfish that for sure isn't going to eat anything you would be better off with the spotted pictus cats. They are very active and I don't think the oscar would eat them. You could go with the 4 line pim instead which will get about twice the size as the spotted pictus if you want something a little bigger. I think a lima would look the best if you could make it work though.


----------



## sjlchgo

Well that's good news! I have 3 loaches and I just never thought to put them in the tank with the cons. I do have them in with my Africans and they all get along just fine. One thing that is correct...they will take a long time to grow so put them on in.


----------



## travis2k

Couple questions

How big will a______ get?
Pictus cat
4 line pim
lima shovel nose

DO you think that my 3" Clown loaches will be alright with my 10" Jack?(He is bigger than the one pictured)

I'm leaning to adding more vieja/paratheraps speices
I was going to add a list, but I like most of the species, and it will be determined by availability.
Are there any that arent suitable?


----------



## sjlchgo

travis2k said:


> Couple questions
> 
> How big will a______ get?
> 4 line pim
> 
> DO you think that my 3" Clown loaches will be alright with my 10" Jack?(He is bigger than the one pictured)
> 
> I'm leaning to adding more vieja/paratheraps speices
> I was going to add a list, but I like most of the species, and it will be determined by availability.
> Are there any that arent suitable?


Pictus cat-Minimum Tank Size: 70 gallons 
Care Level: Easy 
Temperament: Peaceful 
Water Conditions: 75-81Â° F, pH 7.0-7.5 
Max. Size: 10" 
Color Form: Black, White 
Diet: Omnivore 
Origin: South America 
Family: Pimelodidae

lima shovel nose- grows to two feet. Not sure about the other one.


----------



## sjlchgo

Question- Can you keep Pictus Cats with African Cichlids?


----------



## travis2k

Thought I'd throw up some more pics of other future occupants

My biggest Convict- I think he is about 6.25-6.5" Tip to Tail









and My Big Jack-I think he is around 10" but not sure


----------



## Big Vine

They're both stunning! 8) 
BV


----------



## travis2k

> They're both stunning!
> BV


Thanks :thumb:

I have a slightly updated stock list and a guess of how much space they need
I figure with my sump I should have about 850 gallons of water roughly 700 gallons of tank space

Fish I have
*the first number is the quantity of fish, the second number is an estiamte of the amount of space they need

Male convicts(some pink, some black) 10	80
Male Jack dempsey 2	50
Gold severum (pair?) 2 60

clown loaches (growing) 5	60
sengal bichir (growing) 1 15
Green Severum	(growing) 1 30
Paratheraps Synspilum(growing) 1 70 
Total 365
Here are the fish I am considering

Green Terror (Gold Saum) 1	30
Rotkeil Severum 1 25
Geophagus steindachneri(Pair?) 2	40	
Satanoperca Jupari(Pair?) 2 40	
Oscar 1	80
paratheraps hartwegi 1	50
Paratheraps Guttulatum 1	70
vieja regani 1	60 
4-Line Pim cats 3	36
Silver Dollars 8	80
sub total511
41 fish	876 gallons worth...ish

I may substitute out the earth eaters for a different species
and the paratheraps for other vieja/partheraps or similar sized

how does this sound for stocking levels??

Thanks


----------



## josmoloco

Your space estimates are way off, Such as :"8 silver dollars need 80 gallons". The fish don't need near that amount of space. Check out TheFishGuy's 800 gallon for examples.


----------



## jgentry

As for the catfish sizes.

spotted pictus (spotted pim)- will get about 5 inches, they do best in a small group and a very active and always want food.

4 line pictus (4 line pim) - will get a max of 10 inches but 8 inches is more likely, they look very similar to the spotted they just have lines instead of spots and have the same basic care. You don't see them very often in stores compared to the spotted pim.

Lima Shovelnose - They can get to 2 feet but generally will not get more then 16 inches in an aquarium. They are not as active as the pims but are still very active as far as catfish go. They spend a lot of time up against the glass pointed straight down when they are not swimming around. They will eat anything that they can swallow and sometimes can be hard to wean off live food. As long as you don't have anything that is real slender bodied and keep fish the are 8+ inches or are tall bodied fish you should be fine.


----------



## travis2k

> Your space estimates are way off,


Any chance you feel like giving me your opinion on required space for the species I listed?



> As for the catfish sizes.


thanks.. I'm leaning towards to 4-lines if I can find them, I dont want to risk losing fish to a LSN


----------



## josmoloco

Male convicts(some pink, some black) 10 80 
Male Jack dempsey 2 30 
Gold severum (pair?) 2 50

clown loaches (growing) 5 35 
sengal bichir (growing) 1 15 
Green Severum (growing) 1 20 
Paratheraps Synspilum(growing) 1 40
Total 365 
Here are the fish I am considering

Green Terror (Gold Saum) 1 15 
Rotkeil Severum 1 20 
Geophagus steindachneri(Pair?) 2 ?
Satanoperca Jupari(Pair?) 2 ? 
Oscar 1 40 
paratheraps hartwegi 1 ? 
Paratheraps Guttulatum 1 40 
vieja regani 1 40 
4-Line Pim cats 3 36 
Silver Dollars 8 40

That is just what i would see them at. I do like the look of a heavly stocked aquarium though.


----------



## travis2k

> That is just what i would see them at. I do like the look of a heavly stocked aquarium though.


Thanks. I like heavily stocked myself... a bit too much hence the need for a bigger tank.

With those estimates it comes out to 621 (Filled in the few you left out with 40 Gallons each fish or pair)

So now do you think tank space or water volume? If its tanks space I dont have a lot of extra room, if its water volume I have a fair bit left. (Maybe somewhere in between is best)
say 750 "gallons worth"

So What should I add in? More silver Dollars? Pim Cats? another different cichlid, more of one of the types listed?

What do you all think takes more space, a pair, or two individuals?


----------



## josmoloco

Add more pimlodela ppictus cats or even try some synodontis in a tank that large. Add more species of cichlids such as salvini, acaras cutteri, texas and nics. The stock can always be thinned out as the fish grow. stocking is not an exact science, especially in a tank that large. I still believe that my calculations give each fish more room than they need to thrive. For more ideas read the fish guy's thread on stocking the 800 gallon


----------



## travis2k

I have revised my stock list a little, I dont think I will keep the convicts in here long term

Male Jack dempsey 2 30 
Gold severum 3 75

clown loaches (growing) 5 35 
sengal bichir (growing) 1 15 
Green Severum (growing) 1 20 
Paratheraps Synspilum(growing) 1 40

Total 215

Here are the fish I am considering

Green Terror (Gold Saum) 1 15 
Rotkeil Severum 2 40 
Geophagus steindachneri 4 80 
Geophagus Altifrons 4 (have 2) 100

Oscar 1 40 
paratheraps hartwegi 1 40 
Paratheraps Guttulatum 1 40 
vieja regani 1 40

4-Line Pim cats 3 36
Silver Dollars 8+ 40

I believe this leaves me a little space, might add a few of the species listed, or some of the choices from my initial list, or wait and see what shows up at the lfs, but I think this will give me a good base to start with


----------



## cichlidgirl1

What about a sun cat ? I think the pictus would be killed, my O's always killed them the couple times i tried to keep them. The sun cats are common and get fairly good sized (around ten inches i think) . I think a shovel nose would look cool but not be practical, it would end up eating some of your fish i think. especially any slower growing ones. I understand they are voracous eaters and can get a average of 18-20 inches in super sized tanks. What about adding in some Acaras ? I got 4 rescued acaras and I really like mine. They are still juvies but have wonderful colors and are growing nice and fast and can defend themselves just fine. Uaru are very peaceful or at least mine were when i kept them years ago if your still considering them. Some species of Veija can be aggressive so be sure to check and dont put any wimpy species in with them. What about a single peacock bass or a single arrowanna to add in there ? I did understand that your tank is 700 gallons right ?


----------



## travis2k

I have heard of sun cats, but know nothing about them, and have never seen them for sale, any info?

I am leaning away from the pictus cats, mor likely 4-line pims as they get a little larger (havent seen these locally much either)

I have also thought about substituting in Frontosa instead of the vieja, I notice you have one in your sig (what are your thoughts?)

Still considering getting some uara, I was concerned that acaras would be too small and get bullied, I thought about getting a bunch of smaller cichlids (6" ish), acaras may fit that bill

I dont think I would trust a full grown p-bass, why do you suggest them?
I think a silver arowana may go in the tank after most of the tank mates hit 10"
would love a green or black, but price may decide for me

and yes the tank will hold 733 gallons (wont be totally full) and will have antoher 150 gallons in the sump system

and now que the dancing smileys

:dancing: :dancing: My Glass is Here!!! :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## cichlidgirl1

I suggested the peacock bass simply because you have such a large tank and they are beautiful. If you are going to stock all large aggressive cichlids you might be able to do it. Here is a link for the sun cats. They describe them as similar to a more mellow channel cat. They are a pretty copper color with a bullseye on the side. THey grow fairly large around 10 inches, they are from india i believe and go by several names . They are nocturnal and like to hide when small but as they grow they get more active because they supposedly love food and will come out to look for food. 
Here is a link with profile, info and pics. The pics dont do them justice, they are very attractive for a catfish, i like mine. My ph is quite high (nearly 9 out of the tap) and they adjusted to it quite well so they must be very hardy too. IT appears from the article that while not slow growing they do not grow overly fast and that should keep any slower growing small cichlids safe too. http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Catfish, Sun.htm

I would not put frontosa in that tank simply because of the tankmates issues. Frontosa are very slow growing and while they are aggressive to each other they are so wimpy with other species its hard to even describe. If you want a blue fish go with a blue dolphin instead.

If you wanted some africans i would go with some african haps. Stay away from peacocks (too small) and stay away from Mbuna (in general hyper aggressive buggers compared to new worlds) The hap males are quite colorful, often as colorful as JD or veija species. They also get big enough for your needs and are all mostly semi or aggressive. I like the red empress males. A male and two or three female nimbochromis venustus (giraffe cichlids ) would also work great IMO. They get up to 12 inches and are more than able to take care of themselves. The males turn canary yellow with bright blue head and females are metalic gold with large brown giraffe like spots. Blue dolphins are also nice but would grow slower.

Here are some african haps that I think would work ok. Most people dont like to mix new and old world cause of the water condition differences but to be honest unless your buying wildcaught fish the PH at the breeding farms is likely to be only slightly above 7. Mine did not have any problems mixing, i got them as 2 inch juvies and grew them out together to avoid territory issues etc.. Do not mix in with any flowerhorns though, they despised the flowerhorn for some reason and attempted to kill it. I had to remove the fh. I solved the diet differences by mixing sinking and floating pellets together and putting in a shaker can, the africans would snap up the sinking pellets as they sunk and the new worlds went around the top eating the floating pellets. I also would toss in a couple algea discs and some seaweed once a week and the ones that liked veggie material would eat on that as well. Most haps are omnivores so diet was not a big deal.

Here is a male red empress (@6 inches, will get up to 10)









Here is a blue dolphin 









Here is a malawi eyebiter (with female coloring, males get coloring similar to red empress) they get 10+ inches









Here is a female giraffe cichlid:









Here is a male giraffe cichlid:










I think most acaras get to be between 6 and 8 inches as adults, they do not appear slow growing either. THey are good eaters and mine seem plump and have grown about a quarter inch in a little over a month. I have them in my 265 with 2 twelve inch oscars (my o's dont eat live food) and they dont hide or anything, i have 4 of them and they sort of school together. I would try them depending on your stocking list.

I was also given a snake skin gourami. It does quite well in the 265 with the oscars , is about 7 or 8 inches. I would only get one though, it does not like the pink kissing gourami and harrasses it endlessly but ignores all other fishes. They dont eat pellets though, they feed off the bottom and eat algea that grows on the driftwood and every 3 days i add in some cichlid flake food, they eat that good.


----------



## travis2k

thanks for the suncat info

that male red empress is stunning, is it yours?

I want to stick with moderately aggressive cichlids (jack dempsey, ocsars being the most aggressive) see above stocking

I am not stuck on adding africans, I just love fronts and dont want another tank
(by dont want I mean, dont have money/time.... to bribe my wife and say please  ) I struggle with MTS every day

when I started building the 700 it was so I could get rid of some of my smaller tanks, yet somehow now I will have my 700 and still 4 other tanks ( I need grow out tanks for the 700 now :lol: ) and then when I am done with the grow outs, the tanks get dwarfpuffers, one gets some angels (all fish the wife likes)

and then I put some fronts in my 55 gallon (oops they will outgrow it? and I start building a 250 gallon) :dancing:


----------



## cichlidgirl1

Yes the empress is mine. I love the purples and blues. His whole body is metallic . He is pretty peaceful too, very active swimmer , always in motion.









His female is metalic silver with a horazontal stripe . Rather plain but still a nice looking fish. Those were all my fish except for the suncat article. I sold off most of those africans except for the empress and dolphin in trade for a 265 gallon tank. I miss them now that they are gone. The haps acted just like new world cichlids IMO. I really liked that most of them had dimorphic colors, males would go through a radical color change around 3 inches, completly change how they look.

So why are you using the smaller tanks as grow outs, do you all ready have supersized fish that will be in the big tank ? THose fish would grow super big super fast in the big tank instead LOL. You should be able to do alot of cool aquascaping too. Lots of rockwork and driftwood would look fantastic IMO. I love the natural look. Are you going with sand or gravel or a mix of both, what about color of gravel, i used to have white (still have it in one of my six foot tanks) but i really like the black sand and wood, it looks great together and i like how the fish are not washed out like they can be with white substrate sometimes.


----------



## travis2k

I have 2 8-10" jacks
3 6" gold sevs
2 6-8" Geopagus altifrons

I was going to put in my cons, but I have decided they are too aggressive (and in my recent moving fish around between my tanks I lost 3 to aggression and illness issues)

the reason for doing fish in grow outs, is to make sure they get enough food, and lots of water changes as they grow, as I am moving most of my fish to the big tank, i can keep the grow outs lightly stocked, I will keep them in the grow outs until I think they are big enough
maybe 4"? This will also kind of work as my quarantine, so i dont add any diseases to the big tank (I am now going through a problem on one of my tanks, could be due to new fish brining stuff in)

I am having a hard time deciding on aquascaping, I think I will go with natural ish color sand,
I will have to see what is available, I want a fairly heavy grain, dont know if play sand is big enough (grain size) I have black gravel in one of my tanks now, and natural in another, the jack in the natural tank has much better colors (bought together) could be stress levels as well, but I think gravel color has something to do with it, also the black shows the poop a LOT more

would love to do some driftwood maybe some java fern, I think it will just be hard to find things of a suitable scale, to not look tiny (although it might look kind of neat to have like 50 terra cotta pot huts)

I will most likely build some decorations as well, I was thinking of using PVC pipes, to make towers, can put T's in them for fish to use, and then a basket at the top for plants (keeps them closer to the light) or might try making some skyscraper looking "buildings" out of tiles (maybe small glass tiles would look cool)


----------



## cichlidgirl1

What are the dimentions of your tank going to be ?


----------



## travis2k

the tank is 96" x 41" x 43"


----------



## cichlidgirl1

Wow, you could keep just about anything you could ever want in a tank that big. Thats huge. Are you building it into the wall or anything. If you can that would be the way to go about it, the sump and all the hardware would be behind the wall out of sight.


----------



## travis2k

Yup :dancing: to all of those questions, I originally thought about an arowana tank, but most are too expensive, I may change over when I get tired of cichlids

I am putting the tank in an unused garage, the windows will be visable from my entrance way, all sumps etc will be in the garage (heated) and the heaters will be in the sumps, so nice clean tank (should help for noise issues from the pumps too)

I will also be painting the room the tank is in with bathroom paint, and putting a dehumidifier if needed.


----------



## josmoloco

Seems like some things should be clarified. First off, oscars are not nearly as aggresive as many other cichlids. They will be fine. You mentioned convicts being too mean, They will also be fine because the new tank offers so much space. The issues with that catfish have been inflated too far. You CAN have more than one species cats! Peacock bass are a terrible idea becase they grow to 3' and eat anything. I love the idea of mixing in the african haps and peacocks. I am trying it on my 125. good luck and stock your tank full.


----------



## travis2k

I realize oscars arent that aggressive, but they are about the aggression level Im going for, I think they will do well with jacks, sevs, geos (I think they have similar aggression levels, being low to moderate), silver dollars and some other cichlids and catfish.

I would consider convicts highly aggressive, even if somewhat smaller I have a 6.5 inch male and I think he could take mike tyson (wheres the boxing emodicon when you need it?) 
I thought about keeping some or all the cons in the big tank for now, and removing them later
but that seems like a huge pain, well see.. I may give a few away to the lfs and put 4 in my big tank

Hmmm so haps and peacock? you think they could do well? What are some nice species of appropriate size and medium aggression? I dont know much about africans


----------



## josmoloco

although many advise aggainst it, i love mixing up my tanks. N. venustus , c. moori and s. fryeri are some of the many possibilities. I have them living with a variety of african and central american cichlids. They are all omnivores with carnivouras tendencies.


----------



## trimac

josmoloco-p. bass terrible idea? how many have you had? I just introduced a 4 inch Dovii with my 10 inch P. Bass-didn't get eaten.


----------



## trimac

Guys were talking about a 700 gallon tank you mean to tell me a 700 gallon tank isn't big enough for a 18-28 inch fish :-?


----------



## trimac

I will say with his current list a P. Bass would not work (based on type example Tem. are a lot larger than intermedia bass) but as long as the fish can attain 10 inches they would be fine.


----------



## travis2k

I dont think the pbass is a bad choice due to size, a 3' fish would "fit" but only having just over twice its length to swim seems a little small. I think he mean the pbass were a bad choice because of tankmates

I think the biggest fish i will get would be around 20-24"

and in more IMPORANT NEWS, the glass is In!! :dancing: 
the plumbing is mostly done :dancing: 
testing comes this weekend I hope opcorn: 
and then bring on the :fish:


----------



## travis2k

Well, been a little while since I posted tank is now partially stocked

sizes are rough guesses

2 Male Jack dempsey 8-10"
3 Male gold sev 6"
1 green sev 4.5" (I think male)
1 female red devil 9-10"(I adopted)
1 tinfoil barb 8-10"
2 common plecos one 8" one 12" roughly
3 gold fish 3" (were test fish, but hard to catch, were supposed to move to my pond)
1 5+" synspilum
4 silver dollars 3-4"
2 oscars 10-11" (I think a pair)

I am going to be buying and adopting a few fish that will go in as well

synodontis catfish 8-9"
a few more tinfoil barbs (unsure on the size)
2 geos altifrons (I have one alredy)
4 geo steindachneri (might not go in right away depends on size)
2 9" severum 1 green, unsure of the other

and I have some fish in other tanks growing that will go in eventually

3 more silver dollars, I want around 10 eventually
2 rotkeil severum
1 male green terror
1 raphael catfish
1 marble frog catgfish

there are some small uaru at the lfs near me, I'll probably get one to grow out, and that should about do it for a while.

and now for the real fun, a video I took today, I just added the oscars yesterday, you can see some of the other fish, but it mostly focuses on the oscars.

wasnt sure how to embed, so here's a link


----------



## Toby_H

That looks more like flirting than fighting!


----------

